# Amazing June month end events



## Silver (25/6/18)

Wow

Amazing to see so many events for the end of June from our supporting vendors - 
All this weekend!

*H2Vape birthday bash *- *29 & 30th June*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/h2vape-birthday-bash-countdown.t51150/
@h2vape 

*The Vape Industry official store launch *- *30th June*
@Naeem_M - I dont see a thread here on the forum for it - unless I missed it?

*Vapers Corner Birthday Bash *- *29 June - 1 July*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapers-corner-birthday-bash-2018.t51137/
@Vapers Corner 

*Vape King GBom Ndulge launch *- at the Fourways store - *30th June*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-gbom-ndulge-launch.t51156/
@Stroodlepuff 

Great to see!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/18)

Great events taking place this weekend

Who is going where?

Am going to try make it to the official opening of The Vape Industry....


----------

